# Red cherry shrimp pics



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

These guys haven't slowed down since I got them! They are quickly becoming my favorite pets! The first pic is of one of the large females. The second pic is of one of the males. The males hide out more than the females do. I've had them for a few weeks, but they have been camera shy! They were happy to pose tonight though!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Bunches Lexus!!


----------

